# Top round question...



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

Ive got to smoke a couple of Top round roast's today for my friend. They are rolled and tied. My plan is to untie them and lay them flat as opposed to leaving them as a roast....Any thoughts or ideas ? The only other beef Ive done is a brisket. Same cooking techniques and end temp ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ive got to smoke a couple of Top round roast's today for my friend. They are rolled and tied. My plan is to untie them and lay them flat as opposed to leaving them as a roast....Any thoughts or ideas ? The only other beef Ive done is a brisket. Same cooking techniques and end temp ?



Top Round is very lean.  Are you planning on pulling or slicing? When I do a top round roast I grill it vs. smoking.  I grill it over a high heat and then finish indirectly until a rare or med rare doneness then slice very thin for sandwiches.

Here's an old post from a *top round * cook I did.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 26, 2005)

I would not untie them, I generally rub them down with EVOO Wooster and salt & pepper. I yank them at 130f. My.2


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

Ill leave them whole..cooked low; is there an issue with it drying out ? Prob. run around 210 to 240.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

John, just remember that without the fat, keeping it on too long will dry it out.  Monitor your temps.

What's your buddy gonna do with it?  Chop it up as beef bbq, or slice it thin for sandwiches?


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

gonna slice it....Mixing up bloody mary's now and got a cooler full of beer so we'll be watching temps closely. Also making a pot of "Gumbalaya". Do we agree on the low 200 temp ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ill leave them whole..cooked low; is there an issue with it drying out ? Prob. run around 210 to 240.




John, IMO I'd cook them a little higher (250-275) to avoid the risk of drying out.


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

Higher I can do....Ill let you know how they come out...pulling them around 130 and then I was gonna foil them and throw them in the cooler for a bit..???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Higher I can do....Ill let you know how they come out...pulling them around 130 and then I was gonna foil them and throw them in the cooler for a bit..???



Just send directions John and I'll come help you drink the beer!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Hell, I'm in the hood!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

Your plan sounds good now John...you got an electric slicer?
I bought one that had been refurbed for 60 bucks...I love it.
Don't use it much, but when I do..roast beef, buckboard bacon, philly cheese, it's invaluable.


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, we pulled them at 130 degrees....they're in the Carlisle in heavy foil...Im skepticle but we'll see.....Temps stayed between 250 and 300...time will tell. We're pulling them out in a few hours and slicing them....he was intent on putting bbq sauce on them before we foiled them...time will tell...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

well let's hear about it!


----------



## john pen (Nov 26, 2005)

Takin' it to a party...pulling it out of the foil in about  20 min....my Gumbalya is percalating along wonderfully....onion/garlic rue thing...plum tomatoes...raw shrimp shell boiled down liquid...celery, okra, clam juice...then in the end...clams, scallop, raw shrimp and pre cooked rice and fela from NO..although Im sure I spelled it wrong...lots of stoli's today..oh yea, also added my smoked sausage and polish sausage...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, with that, I wouldn't worry about the beef too much!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

you know, when I made buckboard bacon I learned pretty quick that if you are slicing meat very thin, the little bit of flavor from the very edge
that has sauce or whatever on it, is impossible to detect.  If you're adding sauce near the last minutes of smoking or grilling, then slicing it paper thin, it's not really worth the saucing step.  You get so little of the exterior in your portion.

 Different with pulled or chopped meats obviously.


----------

